# stocking a 150 gallon tang community



## jtranscriptus (Apr 20, 2004)

I am looking to upgrade from a 55 gallon to a 150 gallon and need some recommendations. The only fish that I am going to keep from the 55 is a Wild pair of Neolamprologus Mustax Gombe and a trio of Wild Syndontis Mutipunctatus. Here is what I am thinking right now:

Open Water: Cyp. Kitumba or Speckleback 15-20. Trio Benthochromis Tricoti

Sand: Ectodus Descampi 6-8.

Rocks/Caves: In addition to the Wild Mustax pair. Juliochromis Ornatus 2 pair. Eretmodus Cyanosticuts 2 pair.

Shells: 5-6 Black occelatus or Bevis Kitumba.

Misc: 3 Wild Syndontis Mulitipunctatus

Any additions or deletions that could be recommended?


----------



## fishoverlivingspace (Jul 21, 2007)

Sounds like a great group to me! Maybe add somethin big, like a couple of calvus, or compressiceps?


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Keeping Benthochromis Tricoti and Cyp. Kitumba or Speckleback can be a bad idea. the cyps might stress out the bentho's. I know they are more than twice the size of cyps when grown, but bentho's are timid and shy, In my experience.


----------



## fishoverlivingspace (Jul 21, 2007)

maybe make the group of benthos bigger and the group of cyps smaller (in quantity). Safety in numbers!


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

first we need to know the footprint.
a 150 could be 48x24x24.

*** never heard of a brevis from kitumba


----------



## jtranscriptus (Apr 20, 2004)

The tank is 72*18*28


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Pretty sure it would make a good Benth species tank.
Not sure about with the others. Benths being so easy to get in a sulk if not dominant and easily bullied.
I would not try the Benths in there.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Those nocturnal cats may drive the bethnos insane... but if you're going to keep Syno Multies they do best in groups of at least 5. You'll have to keep an eye on your gobies as well, even with that foot print they can be a little rough on one another.


----------



## jtranscriptus (Apr 20, 2004)

So it sounds like the Bentho are out which is not a big deal. Any other suggestions for the open space to go with the Cyps?


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

i dont get it, 
cyps will use the open water, whats the point of having another open water species?
one is just going to dominate over the other one.


----------



## gman87 (Dec 24, 2004)

Paracyps do well with cyps for me.


----------

